
Facebook 10 year roadmap, user base : Mark Zuckerberg - richardboegli
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10103472646530311
======
richardboegli
This doesn't look right. In 10 Years, ship 5M+ Gear VR units? 5M units have
already been shipped from November 2014 to January 2017, just over a 2 year
period, doesn't shipping an additional 5M+ over a 10 year period seem a bit
small? [http://venturebeat.com/2017/01/04/samsung-confirms-it-
sold-5...](http://venturebeat.com/2017/01/04/samsung-confirms-it-
sold-5-million-gear-vr-mobile-headsets/)

